# HAd a "BLAST" this weekend!!!



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

:sniper: :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like a great hunt! What state were ya in?


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Quill Lake up in Canada.
Shot 48 Canadas before 8am, Then 21 ducks and 14 snows all in the same set up!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW! not trying to be snoopy, but what the hell is a limit of canadas there, i think i want to go if u can shoot that many.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's 8 Canadas a day (unless the proc has changed.....plan on reading on my way up).

We leave on Friday...can't wait!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

great pic, thats one big mound of birds.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks like way to much fun 48 before before 8 am impressive. Congrats on the successful hunt... :beer:


----------



## Great White (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like a great time--nice pic!

--******


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

That's Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

very nice pile of death :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey, does anyone know the regs from up there well? I was talking to a farmer last year while I was in Madora, and he was telling me he had a licence to shoot all of the geese he wanted off of his land. He said they eat like close to 40% each year.

Anyways he gave me his card, told me I could bring all of my buddies up there, stay in his house and hunt. The only problem is....... I lost the stupid card. I have been trying to google him, and his company, but I can't find him.

He was trying to tell me that if I came up there I could shoot all of them I wanted off of his farmers licence. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds too good to be true but...


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*It's eight Canadas in Sask.
Good luck in Canada,
Dan*_


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leo, thats what I thought but, he found his farm on my GPS and marked it and everything. Thats how I have been trying to find him, by the Lat, and Long. This guy was as serious as aids. He wants the geese gone, and I want to go.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i am not sure about being able to shoot off his license, but when we were in canada we had a farmer who wanted us to hunt his land so bad he said his wife would cook us dinner. One of the nice famailies i ever met...can't wait to go back


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry for the thread hi-jack the story just came to mind and I figured I would find some answers.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well heck if you can do it I would say have a great time! Got to keep those farmers happy!! :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

OK Hustad pick me up on the way by!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

cgreeny said:


> OK Hustad pick me up on the way by!


You know we don't pick up hitchhikers. :lol:

Work is going soooooooo sloooooooooooow.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Work is going soooooooo sloooooooooooow.


Understatement of the year.... :-?


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I hear you. 4 hours until I hit the road to Wyoming to tag a bull elk. :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Great hunt! How was the pressure around Quill? I've heard there is quite a bit of pressure there. We just got back from Sk this past weekend. We were a good 5+ hours away from Quill Lake and still ended up with plenty of hunting pressure where we were.

The regs in Sask are:
8 ducks
8 dark geese, 3 of which may be specks
20 snows
can't shoot dark geese past noon and can't hunt on Sundays
a license is gonna run you about $150


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> > Work is going soooooooo sloooooooooooow.
> 
> 
> Understatement of the year.... :-?


ditto


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Starting this past Monday you can hunt all geese for the whole day.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

***In Canada***


----------

